# Some F650GS pics



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

My fiancee took the MSF course last year and earlier this year we bought her a bike. F650GS (the new twin engine). Lowered suspension and lowered seat which made it fit her perfectly. It was a demo and it had been dropped, which is also perfect for a new rider. I am not in to the whole off road/dual sport thing (yet) but she is from Eastern Washington and was laser-focused on dual sports.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice. I have always liked the 650. I hope to get a BMW bike someday after selling my Honda.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Also not into the dual purpose bikes, but it looks nice!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> Also not into the dual purpose bikes, but it looks nice!


Yea, neither am I. They look kinda funky. Not my style. But I do agree with this is one of the nicest ones I've seen.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Ryans E39 said:


> Also not into the dual purpose bikes, but it looks nice!


I wasn't in to them either, but now I am thinking about it. The guys who ride R1200GS' swear that they handle great in paved twisties. They are sort of a do-everything bike. I will look at one for sure when it comes time to replace my daily rider.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

JonM said:


> I wasn't in to them either, but now I am thinking about it. *The guys who ride R1200GS' swear that they handle great in paved twisties.* They are sort of a do-everything bike. I will look at one for sure when it comes time to replace my daily rider.


I believe it! But I'm not gonna lie, looks play a large role in what I like and what I don't, (after performance of course)


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

My g/f is taking the MSF course next month.

Talk about "laser focused", all she has her eyes on is a Harley. (Her dad and uncles all ride "Milwaukee Iron"). :thumbup:


----------



## armoredsaint (Apr 16, 2006)

that is a sweet ride and really unique.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Ryans E39 said:


> I believe it! But I'm not gonna lie, looks play a large role in what I like and what I don't, (after performance of course)


I could possibly start to like the look of the GS bikes... the functionality makes them pretty.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Didnt one of you guys mention that all the BMW bikes had a drive shaft instead of a chain?:dunno:

The F650GS looks like it has a chain to me?:dunno:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

biglovemp said:


> Didnt one of you guys mention that all the BMW bikes had a drive shaft instead of a chain?:dunno:
> 
> The F650GS looks like it has a chain to me?:dunno:


BMW F bikes are either chain or belt drive.

_Traditionally_ however, BMWs are shaft drive. K and R bikes are.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

JonM said:


> I could possibly start to like the look of the GS bikes... the functionality makes them pretty.


I agree! I just drove my friends Enduro today, I could let the physical appearence slide a little bit if I could take shortcuts through the fields!


----------



## bklynz00 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello all, I am about to purchase my first BMW bike. What Im interested in is the F 800 GS and the F 650 GS (798cc). I have previous exerience with dual purpose bikes 650 Suzuki and Honda. Any suggestions on the two new bikes I'm interested in ? Are there any major differences in the 2009 F800 GS/ F 650 GS compared to the 2010 F800 GS / F650 GS.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

bklynz00 said:


> Any suggestions on the two new bikes I'm interested in ? Are there any major differences in the 2009 F800 GS/ F 650 GS compared to the 2010 F800 GS / F650 GS.


I don't have the answer, but I am sure someone here does:

http://f800riders.org/forum/


----------

